# Lewis and Clark Air Rifle



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

Ran across this yesterday and thought I would post it. This thing is awesome. Holds 22 46 caliber rounds, can shoot multiple times without being charged, and can shoot through a 1" pine board at 100 yds! 

What I don't understand is why weren't they used more? They seem to be much more of an advanced weapon for that time.

http://www.network54.com/Forum/451309/thread/1296928404/This+is+just+to+cool+not+to+spread+around


----------



## JMSUN (Feb 24, 2010)

I saw that a few years back and have read some other stuff about that rifle. Pretty amazing! I also have wondered why they were not used more.


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

bamaman08 said:


> Ran across this yesterday and thought I would post it. This thing is awesome. Holds 22 46 caliber rounds, can shoot multiple times without being charged, and can shoot through a 1" pine board at 100 yds!
> 
> What I don't understand is why weren't they used more? They seem to be much more of an advanced weapon for that time.
> 
> http://www.network54.com/Forum/451309/thread/1296928404/This+is+just+to+cool+not+to+spread+around



I was wondering if anyone on here was into air guns... I love them and shoot them more than the power burners.

We need to start a separate area for airguns. 

Right now I am into the PCP's and have a .177 .22 and a .25. Next will be a 9mm and then the 45 cal


----------



## rob1475 (Sep 5, 2012)

*crossman air guns*

have lot of gun and i use my air guns the most, i was just thinking need to start a air section -on Mods and thing like that.
And if you reed the rules on Eglin range air guns are ok to carry.
i have to post some pics on my guns latter.


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

rob1475 said:


> have lot of gun and i use my air guns the most, i was just thinking need to start a air section -on Mods and thing like that.
> And if you reed the rules on Eglin range air guns are ok to carry.
> i have to post some pics on my guns latter.


Sounds good... We do need a Air Gun Section on here...

I will post some pics too soon...

Need to start a new thread for air gun pics.


----------

